# What happened to waterbeds?



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 7, 2017)

I had  one and loved it. You had to have a heater to keep the water warm or you froze to death. My heating pad became defective and melted a hole in the bottom of the bed. There was a Tsunami though out my place. By that time all the waterbed stores were gone.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 7, 2017)

They had a bad habit of acquiring algae and molds.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 7, 2017)

I had several waterbeds over the years, and yes, when there was a power outage or the heater failed for some other reason, you had to start stacking blankets on the bed so you wouldn't shiver yourself to sleep.

But I always thought they were great for sleeping on. Not for much _else_, mind you ... 

There are still a lot of places online you can get these beds.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 7, 2017)

Afraid of them. I get  mal de mer.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 7, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Afraid of them. I get  mal de mer.



Yeah, but after the first few models they started making waveless ones, even gel beds. 

But the first ones? Yeah, every time you moved you got a free lesson on wave physics.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 7, 2017)

The only good thing about the water bed I had(waay back in the early 70s) is that the cat had a hard time hiding under it.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ours was a waveless bed, but sprung a leak one night after showing mama how much I appreciated her. k:
Slept in the guest room for a few nights until we replaced with regular bed.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 7, 2017)

I always had cats when I had my waterbeds, and always worried about the bed being punctured when they jumped up on the warm blanket and became so happy that they'd begin kneading ...


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 7, 2017)

We had one for a few years in the late 70's, I didn't care for it and when we moved we got rid of it.  I might like one now though since I sleep alone and don't get seasick.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 7, 2017)

Funny waterbed prank!!
.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mvRPeBDnEr8


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 7, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> I always had cats when I had my waterbeds, and always worried about the bed being punctured when they jumped up on the warm blanket and became so happy that they'd begin kneading ...



I'll bet those cats can hear movement from the little air-bubbles.

If I ever have to shop for another bed, I'm going to look at waterbeds. In fact, I'm gonna google it now. I'm wondering what's new with them.

Mine didn't have a heater, so we piled blankets on it before putting on the bottom sheet. Remember the fitted waterbed sheets? Those were a drag to put on. I found a way to keep flat sheet (which were a lot cheaper) in place; we'd lay the sheet on the bed and push lengths of cvc pipe all around the sides, down between the bed and the frame. I'll bet pool noodles would work well for that.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2017)

They just seem to have evaporated.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 7, 2017)

Wow. Today's waterbeds look like regular mattresses; from over $600 to over $1800. Prices competitive to standard mattresses.

They have "floatation pillow-top" mattresses, too. And care-and-maintenance products, and "safe" heating systems.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2017)

We bought one many years ago, it was a hard sided waterbed, so you could sit on the edge comfortably.  We didn't like it much after awhile, not very comfortable, seemed like you rolled down from the middle.  Had to check it out though, now I don't ever have to wonder about it.   :shark:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 7, 2017)

We had a few and our kids slept in waterbeds when they were kids. We loved ours but yes,when the heater malfunctioned you crawled into an ice cold bed. No sleep on those nights. Really,the only reason we stopped using one was because we fell in love with a bedroom set and it was just a regular bed. We actually gave it up reluctantly.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 7, 2017)

We had one a long time ago, too.  I never liked it much.  They were touted to be good for bad backs, but that was not true for me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 1, 2020)

OMG... I totally remember waterbeds! Thought they were the coolest thing ever!

Had a friend who was babysitting at a home where there was a waterbed, and deciding that she was going to change the baby on the bed, she parked the safety pins in the mattress not thinking anything of it, and only realizing what she had done after the fact.


----------



## Keesha (May 1, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> We had one a long time ago, too.  I never liked it much.  They were touted to be good for bad backs, but that was not true for me.


I didn’t like them either for the same reasons.


----------



## JustBonee (May 1, 2020)

We had one when they were 'in' ....    I never liked it,   and thought it was a back problem waiting to happen also.   
Glad when they disappeared.


----------



## Judycat (May 1, 2020)

Leaky damn thing. Had to burp it. Heater didn't last.  Kept having to to repair and maintain it. Had a cat named Tiger who enjoyed poking a claw through and then would drink the water, so I didn't dare leave it unmade. Was a literal pain in the neck and I'm glad it's gone.


----------



## win231 (May 1, 2020)

They were fun to bounce on - in OTHER people's homes & in stores.  I wouldn't have one.
A big plastic water tank with hundreds of gallons of water in my bedroom just never seemed like a good idea.
Besides, I hate a wet bed.


----------



## Pecos (May 1, 2020)

Anybody who thought they were good for "you know what" just didn't know much about "you know what."


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 1, 2020)

win231 said:


> They were fun to bounce on - in OTHER people's homes & in stores.


----------



## jujube (May 1, 2020)

I always wanted a Jello bed.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 1, 2020)

They were a bitch to get out of.


----------



## JustBonee (May 1, 2020)

jujube said:


> I always wanted a Jello bed.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 1, 2020)

My husband had one before we married.  I am prone to motion-sickness so he had to get rid of one of us.  Guess I won out.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 2, 2020)

I loved my waterbed. I had three cats , so I  used thick thick sleeping bags to ensure their claws never reached the bag. Yeah, jmdog44, they were a bitch to get out. And two people could set up a lot of wave activity.-No, not what you think. Sometimes you caught one of those movements, and it was like getting punched in the face. I do have a bad back, and it felt great sleeping in the bed.


----------

